# Incurin not working



## donnas1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

My 13 yr old spaniel takes these from time to time her last doze was February and seemed to help. At that time she was tested for kidney etc ,,all came back ok. Over weekend she's started peeing again, been Giving her 2 incurin a day as before however this time failing to stop the leaking it's not even small amounts sometimes it's a puddle . She doesn't deem to know she's doing it . Is incurin the strongest you can get for this sort of thing? I am taking her to vets tomorrow when they reopen


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

donnas1977 said:


> My 13 yr old spaniel takes these from time to time her last doze was February and seemed to help. At that time she was tested for kidney etc ,,all came back ok. Over weekend she's started peeing again, been Giving her 2 incurin a day as before however this time failing to stop the leaking it's not even small amounts sometimes it's a puddle . She doesn't deem to know she's doing it . Is incurin the strongest you can get for this sort of thing? I am taking her to vets tomorrow when they reopen


Incurin is one of the medications for urinary sphincter incompetence that caused by the sphincter becoming lax so that urine leaks out most often when they are sleeping or been laying. There are other medications there is Urillin and also propalin syrup that you put on their food. propalin works a little different to the other two and that tends to be very good.

If she is peeing a lot more in frequency and amount in general though, it could be due to a urinary tract infection. That also usually causes loss of control more and they tend to have accidents too. Older females seem to be more prone to UTIs as well my oldie had one just before Christmas and she had another a month or so back, and was having accidents. A course of antibiotics soon sorted it both times. If you can get a urine sample to take with you to the vets they can test it.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Try another med maybe. Mine who has the same issue has Propalin which works.


----------



## donnas1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for replies,, I was going to take a sample with me tomorrow for testing, I was thinking she maybe had a uti which was causing this to happen. It's a shame for her. She's breaking out in sores around that area as well. Hopefully tomorrow we can get her on the correct meds and she'll be back to her. Irmwl self soon


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I would say she needs testing for UTI and causes of PU/PD (such as kidney disease, liver disease, diabetes etc etc etc) before switching her meds.


----------



## donnas1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

Took her last night pee sample in hand. Thinking she has cystitis and is now becoming incontinent. Left with incurin (which should work as they have before), antiobiotics and anti flam and scrub. Back end has lots of urine burns. If not settled by end week, in for bladder xray. she was tested in feb for diabetes, crystals in urine etc and were all clear. Fingers crossed these work for her


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope the incurin and the antibiotics sort it out and she will be OK again.


----------

